# In the market for Line Counting Reels & Rods



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm ready to break down and buy new Line Counting reels and rods. I've looked at our 2 major distributors, and not impressed for what they have to offer in there combo pkgs. JMO, whats yours?


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

I bought 4 of the Cabela's linecounter combo's, the cheaper of the rods and reels too, and haven't had a bit of trouble with them in 10 years. Watch for a sale on them, I think I paid $59 for each combo. I assume you are talking for walleye fishing, correct?


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes sir. Your talking about the Diawa LC. I hear the rods arnt worth a dam. The reels are worth the price? There currently $65.00.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Take a ride to Northwoods.......you will not beat their prices anywhere.....Went up last Tuesday with a guy setting up his boat that had some pretty nice rods 3 for $25.....Okuma reels were I think $26.99......You can't beat it.....Here is the link..... http://www.northwoodsoutlet.com/oscommerce/catalog/index.php ....Mack


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Mack, that place looks great. Buying 6 rods and reels will make it worth my while to drive up there. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Landsend (Dec 22, 2006)

Cabela's has their DepthMaster Linecounter Reels/Rod Combos for $50 right now, was just there over the weekend.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

Has anyone heard anything about the Abu Garcia Ambassadeur® 5500LC Line Counter ?


----------



## zfishman (Dec 21, 2008)

Diawa SG's can't be beat for a good quality reel.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

zfishman said:


> Diawa SG's can't be beat for a good quality reel.


I second that! I have a couple of Diawa SG's that are great, a couple of Accudepth's that are pretty good and a couple of the cabela's brand that work ok. I have had to return the cabela's reel's a couple of time's and they replaced them without any question's. I heard that they have changed their return policy and will no longer let you return them after a certain amount of time.


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

I have a set of 6 used (one season by me) customs that I will part with for an almost giveaway price. 6'6" one piece light action, spiral wrapped, built on Forecast glass blanks. $385 combo'd with brand new Okuma Mag15LC's. I change out my rods every other year or so to keep on top of the newest blanks that become available.


----------



## jigsnwigs (Feb 6, 2011)

It depends on what you are willing to spend and how you are going to use it.

Is this going to be be your hand rod or a dummy rod?

For hand rods I prefer the Abu Garcia 5500 LC reel with the 7 foot St. Croix Triumph Med. heavy action rod. Along with a good super line added it will cost you about 200$ per each set up. But well worth it in my opinion. The reel has instant anti-reverse which if you fish a lot you will come to appreciate(eliminates a lot of reel slop) and the rod is nice and lite in your hand and result in more and better hookups. And its a lot more comfortable when hanging on to a rod for 6 to 8 hours at a stretch.

For dummie rods I prefer the just the St. Croix 9 footers. Its nice to have a little extra lengths for board rods. Along with the same reels. 

You get what you pay for when it comes to rods and reels. Another options is to see a local rod builder and have some good rods custom built. 

Its also important to get good guides that can hold up to the modern super lines.This is just my opinion and not set in stone everyone has there own tolerance for what they will pay. Hope this helps.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd like to Thank everyone for the input. That's what makes this site so popular! U never know everything, but between all off us we know something! These's r the 6500LC. The 5500LC r on back order!! There $129.00 combo pkg came with a 9ft Cabelas Depth Master tele rod med action.


----------

